# more on sensitivity



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Brain responses to visceral and somatic stimuli in patients with irritablebowel syndrome with and without fibromyalgia.Am J Gastroenterol. 2003 Jun;98:1354-61.Chang L, Berman S, Mayer EA, Suyenobu B, Derbyshire S, Naliboff B, Vogt B,FitzGerald L, Mandelkern MA.Department of Medicine, UCLA School of Medicine, Los Angeles, California, USAPMID: 12818281Symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome d fibromyalgia commonlycoexist. We hypothesized that one of the mechanisms underlying thiscomorbidity is increased activation of brain regions concerned with theprocessing and modulation of visceral and somatic afferent information, inparticular subregions of the anterior cingulate cortex (.tom


----------

